# Five Ten wear. On and Off the bike.



## yboc (Nov 4, 2012)

So I'm looking to get some new flat shoes. Currently using Speci 2FOs, and like them, but they've wore some deep gashes in them and the grip is lacking. 

I'm also about to go on a 21 day trip to NZ, and I'm looking to only take a single pair of shoes and some sandals. I'm just curious, if I'm wearing Five Ten shoes with Stealth rubber, how can I expect them to wear. Especially if I'm wearing them around as a normal shoe for a few weeks.

Thanks


----------



## Abagrizzli (May 28, 2012)

3 years, on the bike, off the bike, my only pair - still holding strong, just dirty.


----------



## Miker J (Nov 4, 2003)

The pair of Impacts I bought this season have soles that are delaminating. I've got emails with Five Ten and waiting to see how they handle it.

The sole did not wear out, just started to peel off the shoe in the middle near the arch. Both feet.


----------



## Abagrizzli (May 28, 2012)

It seems that the quality worsened since they were sold to Adidas...


----------



## cykelk (May 4, 2014)

Miker J said:


> The pair of Impacts I bought this season have soles that are delaminating. I've got emails with Five Ten and waiting to see how they handle it.
> 
> The sole did not wear out, just started to peel off the shoe in the middle near the arch. Both feet.


Same problem with mine - year and a half or so. Rest of the shoe is in great shape. I have a pair of Freeriders that I normally wear and they are holding up much better.

Normal shoe for a few weeks I'd go Freerider for sure. They'll hold up great and be comfortable on and off the bike. The Impacts are a bit bulky off of the bike. Really nice when you kick rocks though.


----------



## jbass (Oct 29, 2014)

I've had a pair of Freeriders for a couple years that were starting to get pretty beat, but I also needed a pair of all-around outdoor shoes for a trip to the Grand Canyon and a few other hiking trips this year, so I bought a pair of FiveTen Aescents: Five Ten - Aescent - Monotone Blue / Grey

My thinking was, once my Freeriders gave up the ghost, the Aescents would work for mountain biking until I got another pair of Freeriders. My Freeriders now actually have holes in the bottom from all the abuse with my pedal pins(which I discovered one day simply walking in the rain--water was coming right up through the sole), so the Aescents are on mtb duty, and they work very well, plus they're great for any kind of light hiking, rock scrambling, etc. When I take a trip that involves biking and also hiking, exploring, they're awesome--I don't need anything else.
I'd say I like the Freeriders better ultimately for biking--I think it's the flatter, wider sole that feels a little more planted than the Aescent, but the difference is really minimal. And the Aescents are definitely more comfortable for extended walking than the more skate-shoe like Freerider.


----------



## LinkyPinky87 (Aug 19, 2015)

I used to have a pair of DC Skate shoes as my daily shoes.

Now Ive got a pair of freerider contact canvas's. They dont' look like crazy MTB shoes, and they work very well on the bike.

I wear them all day on my feet running around the cafe/bar taking delivers and doing stocktake etc.


----------



## GlazedHam (Jan 14, 2004)

I assume you are concerned about wear on the Stealth rubber soles when using the shoes off the bike. Not an issue. The pedal pins will wear holes in the sole eventually and will let water in as noted. I'd say it will take at least 30 rides for that to happen and then only if you are dowhnhilling or really weighting the pedals all the time. The uppers won't wear any faster than any other shoe.


----------



## Metamorphic (Apr 29, 2011)

Mine went about 18 months, then I wore holes through the soles where the pins hit...mostly the pins under the ball of the foot.


----------



## 2wheelrevolution (Nov 1, 2006)

I saw Five Ten has a sale on their site now- fiveten.com and you can get an extra 20% off with the code "FF20" plus free shipping.


----------



## GlazedHam (Jan 14, 2004)

2wheelrevolution said:


> I saw Five Ten has a sale on their site now- fiveten.com and you can get an extra 20% off with the code "FF20" plus free shipping.


Thanks man!!! I picked up two pairs. That code plus they already had things marked down about 25% too.


----------



## albeant (Feb 24, 2004)

Also, it's worth knowing that the older S1 Stealth rubber is a lot more durable than the newer Mi6 stuff. This per my own experience and a conversation I had with a product developer at 5.10.


----------



## GlazedHam (Jan 14, 2004)

albeant said:


> Also, it's worth knowing that the older S1 Stealth rubber is a lot more durable than the newer Mi6 stuff. This per my own experience and a conversation I had with a product developer at 5.10.


When did the Mi6 stuff come out? I generally wear holes in the soles of my 5-10 before the uppers wear out. I have a pair of Sidi dominators and a pair of Sidi Dragons that are simply indestructible. The Dominators are probably over 20,000 miles but a lot of that was lite XC and commuter. The 5-10s are a bit more disposable and I don't care too much. I don't think I've ever gotten 1000 miles out of a pair.


----------



## OldGringo (Oct 2, 2015)

2wheelrevolution said:


> I saw Five Ten has a sale on their site now- fiveten.com and you can get an extra 20% off with the code "FF20" plus free shipping.


Sweet tip on the FF20 code. Saved about $60 a pair of Impact high tops. Also got free next day air shipping.


----------



## albeant (Feb 24, 2004)

GlazedHam said:


> When did the Mi6 stuff come out?


It's been out a couple of years or so, but you can still get the S1 rubber. The old-style Impacts use the S1, while the Impact VXI and the Freerider shoes use the Mi6. The S1 does wear--it's not a hard sole like Sidi's--but the Mi6 stuff is more prone to delaminating and shredding into ribbons.


----------



## D Bone (Jul 20, 2014)

My two pair of Free Riders have serious holes/gashes in the soles from my Spank Oozy pedals. I alternate them depending on my mood (different colors) and have owned both for 19 months. Probably my last pair based on cost vs wear.


----------



## jbass (Oct 29, 2014)

2wheelrevolution said:


> I saw Five Ten has a sale on their site now- fiveten.com and you can get an extra 20% off with the code "FF20" plus free shipping.


Thanks for the tip! I grabbed another pair of Aescents for way cheaper than my current pair (which are still going strong, but getting lots of wear and starting to show it). I think the soles are thicker on these than the Freeriders. We'll see how long it takes to get holes on the bottom that let water through


----------



## vikb (Sep 7, 2008)

D Bone said:


> My two pair of Free Riders have serious holes/gashes in the soles from my Spank Oozy pedals. I alternate them depending on my mood (different colors) and have owned both for 19 months. Probably my last pair based on cost vs wear.


I found my Freeriders got really soft after a year of riding [winter/summer] soles and uppers were fine, but the shoe had no support.

I bought a new pair. Given how much I ride 1 pair of shoes each year is okay by me.

To the OP walking around in 5.10's isn't a problem. At least for the Stealth rubber soles.

I could still use the old pair for casual around town use although they look pretty beat up.


----------



## vikb (Sep 7, 2008)

jbass said:


> Thanks for the tip! I grabbed another pair of Aescents for way cheaper than my current pair (which are still going strong, but getting lots of wear and starting to show it). I think the soles are thicker on these than the Freeriders. We'll see how long it takes to get holes on the bottom that let water through


I take it you like the Aescents?

I tried a pair, but found the sole so darn hard that they were dangerous on any wet surfaces. I nearly killed myself on our wet deck.

I don't have that issue with my bike specific 5.10s so I returned the Aescents.


----------



## Miker J (Nov 4, 2003)

Follow up...


5/10 handled my delaminating sole issue well.


----------



## jbass (Oct 29, 2014)

vikb said:


> I take it you like the Aescents?
> 
> I tried a pair, but found the sole so darn hard that they were dangerous on any wet surfaces. I nearly killed myself on our wet deck.
> 
> I don't have that issue with my bike specific 5.10s so I returned the Aescents.


Yes they were hard/stiff at first. In fact, for about a week I thought they weren't gonna work for me, like they were tweaky feeling to walk in being so rigid. Then they just seemed to break in all of a sudden and become really comfortable even for walking on pavement. I've used them for extended hiking on varied terrain including some muddy/wet areas and they gripped really we'll for me. But a wet deck can be pretty slick!
Again, I do think the Freeriders wider/flatter profile is probably ultimately better for bike pedals, but I've gotten used to the shape of these soles now and notice no difference in contact with the pedal.


----------



## Legbacon (Jan 20, 2004)

For casual use you can't beat the new Freerider ELC.


----------



## zebt66 (Sep 28, 2015)

I have a pair of Five Ten Impacts which i bought New in October, has around 6 rides on them. Just like new. I went clipless so will be selling these if anyone is interested. Size 42. $110 Shipped anywhere in the US.


----------



## OldGringo (Oct 2, 2015)

zebt66 said:


> I have a pair of Five Ten Impacts which i bought New in October, has around 6 rides on them. Just like new. I went clipless so will be selling these if anyone is interested. Size 42. $110 Shipped anywhere in the US.


You're selling a pair of used shoes for more than they are new at current sale price.


----------



## zebt66 (Sep 28, 2015)

OldGringo said:


> You're selling a pair of used shoes for more than they are new at current sale price.


Well sorry i didn't realize they were on sale. I bought them for $160 Shipped from Amazon on October 4th 2015. I just checked on five tens website and amazon, they are on sale for $120 shipped. Dang if anyone wants them i will sell them for $100 Shipped. They are practically brand new. Black/Red.


----------



## RS VR6 (Mar 29, 2007)

I would just bring another pair of shoes. I would not wear the 5-10's off the bike. Especially the Impact. They look like elevator shoes. My GF has a pair...she takes those things off as soon as she's done riding. Only "streetable" pair of shoes they make to me is the Dirtbag. They look like the Vans Chukka boots I used to have.


----------



## albeant (Feb 24, 2004)

D Bone said:


> My two pair of Free Riders have serious holes/gashes in the soles from my Spank Oozy pedals. I alternate them depending on my mood (different colors) and have owned both for 19 months. Probably my last pair based on cost vs wear.


My theory is that pedals with center pins--like Spank's pedals--tear up soles a lot faster than pedals with just perimeter pins. My Spikes shredded the soles of a pair of Mi6 Impacts in six months. I've since removed the center pins from my Spikes, which has actually improved the pedal feel, but with the tradeoff of occasional squeaking.


----------



## my40thz (Nov 6, 2015)

I've been looking at these on Amazon. Do you recommend them for riding use. I am still wearing my old Andy McDonald shoes. Showing my age here lol


Sent from my iPad using Tapatalk


----------

